# DCL to RCI - big learning curve!



## DISNEYFAN3260

I've sailed DCL several times and LOVE it, but like so many others I'm finding the prices too prohibitive for a large family (6 people, ages 16 and up). I'm considering RCI and have been trying to read about it on these boards and research on their website, but with so many ship classes, itineraries, etc, I'm honestly overwhelmed and a bit frustrated trying to look into options. I've never used a TA because I enjoy planning and prefer to avoid a middle man, but should I bite the bullet in this case? Or does anyone have suggestions about how to approach first-time RCI planning that might make this seem less daunting? I'd appreciate tips and recos. If we're going to do this, I don't want to start out on the wrong foot already frustrated! Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## RAD

DISNEYFAN3260 said:


> I've sailed DCL several times and LOVE it, but like so many others I'm finding the prices too prohibitive for a large family (6 people, ages 16 and up). I'm considering RCI and have been trying to read about it on these boards and research on their website, but with so many ship classes, itineraries, etc, I'm honestly overwhelmed and a bit frustrated trying to look into options. I've never used a TA because I enjoy planning and prefer to avoid a middle man, but should I bite the bullet in this case? Or does anyone have suggestions about how to approach first-time RCI planning that might make this seem less daunting? I'd appreciate tips and recos. If we're going to do this, I don't want to start out on the wrong foot already frustrated! Thanks in advance for any help!


First time out I'd go with using a TA for the extra hand holding plus the bonus of getting an on board credit if the agent offers it, like Dreamsunlimited Travel which owns this site.


----------



## bumbershoot

What is feeling daunting to you?  Break it down so we can help you.

Where do you want to go?

What ship is your fave with DCL, and why?

Where on the ship do you like to be on DCL, and why?


So far, OUR favorite class is Freedom.  We haven't used the rock climbing or surfing, but we like that they are there.  We like the ice shows and the ice skating (bring long pants and socks!).  We aren't big show people so we haven't been to those (we don't really go on DCL either), but we like a magician or comedian.  On Disney they will generally be family-friendly; on Royal they won't be, but if you're all 16+  you might be OK with that even for the youngers depending on your family.  It's about the same-ish size as Dream, and we have only been on Dream with DCL.

We haven't gone bigger and aren't sure that we will.

For our honeymoon DH and I were on Radiance, then we took a family cruise on Vision, and we'll be on Adventure in a few months.  All are smaller than Freedom.  Vision was nice because it was so easy to find your way around, but the Centrum setup with the casino entrance just off of it made it very smoky for 2 days when we had rotten weather and the smokers came indoors.  When we sailed Radiance they still allowed smoking in the staterooms AND I was brand newly pregnant so my cigarette complaints were amplified AND irrelevant anymore.  Not sure what Adventure will be like.  Only problem regarding that on Freedom is that I can't hang out in the Schooner Bar for Trivia b/c it's right next to the casino, and there are stairs that lead to the promenade that get a bit difficult b/c they come up from the casino.

OK that was a lot of "my experience of cigarette smoke" stuff.  Sorry, LOL.  


At the core, the only thing you'll have to pay for on Royal that you don't pay for on Disney is SODA.  That's it.  Everything else that I can think of that you pay for on Royal, you'll pay for on Disney, too.

Supposedly staterooms are bigger on DCL, but I can't tell.  Disney has many split bathrooms, and those are nice, but not something I actively care about.


We personally use costcotravel.com to book because of the OBC.  But I research everything on my own and rarely need to speak with them.


----------



## eskimoinparadise

DISNEYFAN3260 said:


> I've sailed DCL several times and LOVE it, but like so many others I'm finding the prices too prohibitive for a large family (6 people, ages 16 and up). I'm considering RCI and have been trying to read about it on these boards and research on their website, but with so many ship classes, itineraries, etc, I'm honestly overwhelmed and a bit frustrated trying to look into options. I've never used a TA because I enjoy planning and prefer to avoid a middle man, but should I bite the bullet in this case? Or does anyone have suggestions about how to approach first-time RCI planning that might make this seem less daunting? I'd appreciate tips and recos. If we're going to do this, I don't want to start out on the wrong foot already frustrated! Thanks in advance for any help!


We've sailed both classes of Disney, and every class on RCL other than the new Quantum class. From a size and capacity perspective, Radiance class ships are comparable to the Magic and Wonder, and Voyager class ships are comparable to Fantasy and Dream. Both classes of RCL ships have a higher public space/passenger ratio, and more onboard activities than either Dream or Magic class ships.

I would stay away from Majesty or Empress (old, small, and lacking in amenities). Vision class ships are a bit smaller than Radiance class, but they are well laid out, and good for short/specialty cruises.

In increasing size, Freedom class, Quantum Class, and Oasis class are all larger than anything Disney has to offer. Freedom class, however, is the largest RCL class that still has a good connection with the ocean. Quantum and Oasis are a bit too inward focused for us.


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

bumbershoot said:


> What is feeling daunting to you? Break it down so we can help you.


Thanks so much! I guess what's really the most difficult to understand is the differences between the various ship classes. Being accustomed only to DCL and knowing what to expect on all four ships, I essentially pick our cruises based on the dates we can sail, amount of time off we can get, and price - that makes it pretty simple! 

Your post is REALLY helpful since you compare the RCI boats to DCL in size, etc. I prefer the bigger ships - my favorite is the Fantasy, followed by the Dream, then the Wonder. The Magic is a distant last place for me. As for the amenities we like, we love the adult clubs and lounges (mixology classes and tastings are a must!), Palo and Remy, and the live theater productions. Our teens like the drawing classes, movies by the pool (during quieter times of day, the AquaDuck, and the stage productions. One of my kids is autistic and easily overwhelmed, so we don't spend tons of time in the congested/noisy pool area and I'm less concerned about pools than other amenties. Overall, they all prefer to stay busy with classes, shows, etc, but are on the shy side so don't utilize the teen clubs and socializing.

I think since they'll be 16 and 18 (2 girls, 2 boys) if we decide to sail next summer, I'm just looking for a wide variety of new things to do and a change of scenery. They've all sailed DCL multiple times. While they enjoy it, they do tend to get bored after a few days since they've done most of the things they are interested by then! 

As for staterooms, we've sailed with two connecting inside rooms and two neighboring oceanviews. The size of the oceanviews (one was a fantastic corner room so huge for the category!) was great to put all 4 kids in, so we'd love that kind of space on RCI but price will dictate what we can do. We won't be upset with inside rooms as long as they're fairly comparable to DCL in size?

In your post and reading elsewhere on the boards, I've noticed several references to the smoke smell on some of the RCI ships, particularly in the casino and nearby areas it sounds like? I appreciate you mentioning your experience. We have little interest in the casino (we might drop $20 in slots or something!) and I know the smoke smell would be a real problem for my whole family, so I admit that has been a red flag for me as I'm trying to learn more. 

I REALLY appreciate all your info and would be glad for additional perspective you may have after reading my reply!


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

eskimoinparadise said:


> We've sailed both classes of Disney, and every class on RCL other than the new Quantum class. From a size and capacity perspective, Radiance class ships are comparable to the Magic and Wonder, and Voyager class ships are comparable to Fantasy and Dream. Both classes of RCL ships have a higher public space/passenger ratio, and more onboard activities than either Dream or Magic class ships.
> 
> I would stay away from Majesty or Empress (old, small, and lacking in amenities). Vision class ships are a bit smaller than Radiance class, but they are well laid out, and good for short/specialty cruises.
> 
> In increasing size, Freedom class, Quantum Class, and Oasis class are all larger than anything Disney has to offer. Freedom class, however, is the largest RCL class that still has a good connection with the ocean. Quantum and Oasis are a bit too inward focused for us.


So helpful...thank you! It's interesting that you mention the Quantum and Oasis are too inward focused - as I'm researching I've been wondering about exactly that! If we were to get a room with a view or balcony, I can't understand why I'd want one that looked into a neighborhood vs. seeing the ocean? For me, that is one of the things I love about cruising on DCL and I can't imagine why I'd feel differently on another line - I like to see the ocean everywhere I go. I'm worried some of the RCI boats might feel more like shopping malls, but I do appreciate the size and amenities I'm learning those classes offer. Based on your information it sounds like I might want to begin with looking at Freedom class ships....thanks for suggestions that provide me with a clearer place to start!


----------



## ldo

DCL is our fav, but we cruise RCCL when the price/ports work better for us. I would recommend either Freedom or Voyager class. Lots of activities, nice promenade (inside walkway/shops/coffee/wine bars), but still plenty of outside space. Plus, these ships tend to be better priced than the newer ships. Get 2 OV cabins. The inside cabins are small, much smaller than DCL.
PP inside focused refers to lots of inside public areas, with less windows/outside walkways. Some don't mind. Feels more like a floating hotel or shopping mall. NCL Epic felt like that to me.


----------



## bumbershoot

I would start with Freedom class.



DISNEYFAN3260 said:


> I'm worried some of the RCI boats might feel more like shopping malls



Disney ships have shopping malls on them too.  They just look a little different.  


If you want a different line and you really don't want smoke indoors, Celebrity has a casino and does NOT allow smoking in it.  It's next on our mental list.  DH likes to gamble a little bit but he truly can't come back in the room in those clothes or I'll go into asthma; since cruiselines frown on people walking around naked, that means DH can't do something he likes.


Not sure what the teen clubs are like on DCL, but on Royal from watching from afar, they seem more like a place to meet up with like-minded kids and go do fun things with them.  So your 16 year old might actually like that; s/he could go the first night, feel like s/he belongs (it's so hard to get rid of the "I don't belong" perception if you don't go the first night), see if there are any other kids there that seem to be like him/her, and maybe have others to hang out with.  The trouble is the 18 year old, since that's adult age, I'm not sure the teen club allows someone who is 18. 

Don't stop your research there, though.  Check it out; see if I'm right or wrong.

Cruisecritic is amazing for Royal.  Things get touchy over there; ignore it.  Take in the info.  There's a ton over there.


Ice skating at sea is like nothing else.  We saw the ice show the first or second night and wondered why these Olympic class athletes were bobbling.  Then a day or so later we tried it.  Wow is it challenging!  Really changes your perspective on how amazing the athletes in the ice show are.


Movies at the pool are noisy and overwhelming, I'm not going to lie.  If you want to hang out there, go earlier and perhaps bring ear plugs.  They do have silly things like "sexiest leg" contests (generally won by a hairy man) and even belly flop contests.  (poor DH should have won but went in awkardly and had almost no splash given his size...sigh...people were so disappointed)  Avoid if you would hate those things.  

But they have trivia and things going on.  I'd head to cruisecritic and read some trip reports of the Freedom class.

Or before that, go to the Royal site and just look through the info on the Freedom class.  Check out wiki to see the relative size of Dream/Fantasy and the various Freedom class ships.  Look at rooms, etc.

Many people put kids in an inside cabin and adults in the other ones.


People like the inward facing rooms because it's what they can afford, or they get seasick looking at the ocean, or fear, or interest in people watching, etc.  My cousins went on Royal (a smaller ship) and got a promenade-facing room, and loved it.  They are going on an even smaller ship sometime soon and I'm sure they'll love that, too.  I'd love to get the Ben&Jerry Sweet (on the ships with a promenade) but it only sleeps 2 and we're a family of 3.  It's over the cow that's over the Ben&Jerry place (that used to be the not-really-an-exception to the rule of "the only thing you pay for on Royal that you don't pay for on Disney is soda", except that Disney had nothing like it...but now Disney has Vanellope's, which is such an obvious copy of Royal having a premium extra-pay ice cream place it's not even funny) and it comes with free B&J ice cream.  I think it's actually treated like a junior suite, too, which means double cruise points.

Hey, maybe that would be a way to focus your plans?  Seek out a cruise where that room is available; put the parents in the "sweet" and the kids across the hall?  

We've so far been in interesting rooms.  That's how I've chosen ships/rooms/sailings.  On Radiance we got a "guarantee" room, so they chose the room for us.  We were in 7100 which is an oceanview over the bow (by the way, on Royal you can go onto the helicopter pad at the bow, unlike on Disney ships).  Neat room.  On Freedom we've been in 1700 which is deck 10, aft, which a huge balcony.  It's got a funky deal with how many you can book in it; I think it's 3 exactly, no more no less...though.  We were most recently in 1864, which is a new panoramic oceanview, plunked down at the front where the jogging track used to go to (now the track is shorter).  Great room.  Up next we have 7688 on Adventure, and while it's officially classed as obstructed view, it's an AMAZING balcony. 

Not sure what I'll book after that!  That "sweet" is looking better and better, though I'd have to leave hubby or son behind or get a second room for it.  When you're lost, though, finding one thing to plan around can be helpful, and that way helps me.


----------



## ldo

no issues with smoke on either Liberty (Freedom class) or Navigator (Voyager class). I just avoid walking thru the casino, even if I have to go up/down a floor. Promenade was fine, no smoke smell. That was my main walk thru from front/back of ship, or the pool deck. I am an asthmatic and very sensitive. I would have noticed it, for sure.
Teens who are 18 are not allowed in any teen programming. RCCL teen area is not staffed during the day, only at night. We saw putt-putt, basketball contest, flow rider, ice skating posted for teens only with a counselor at a particular time, plus scavenger hunt in groups or 4 (probably formed from the prior evening). IMHO, RCCL is very good for outgoing, active teens.


----------



## ludari

My TA who specializes in Disney Cruises had mentioned to me on several occasions I should try RCL.  After a few years of my TA telling me about RCL I decided to try especially since my friends where going to sail on RCL and I wanted to be on the same cruise.  I contacted my TA and he made all the arrangements for my cruise.  They also walked me through all the differences between DCL and RCL (since prior to my RCL I had sailed with DCL 8 times).  I had sailed on Anthem a few weeks after it had gone through that storm and sustained some damage.  My cruise was great and I had a wonderful time sailing with my friends on the Anthem but after my RCL cruise I've come to realize that I clearly prefer DCL.  Yeah, RCL was more cost efficient compared to DCL and has plenty of activities for everyone that DCL doesn't even offer (virtual surfing, virtual skydiving, bumper cars, roller skating, and the rock wall). I also enjoyed all the technology around the ship and in my stateroom (I enjoyed my virtual balcony stateroom). The paid dining options where also plentiful (and I tried them all) and a few dining experiences where outstanding (chef's table and Neverland). Although all these things might be great for some people they didn't really do it for me.  DCL provides the best service and friendliest staff. Disney shows are the best or maybe since growing up with Disney movies they are easier to understand because the shows on RCL seem to drag on forever and often left me thinking "what did I just watch?" I also seemed to always accidently run into the smoking areas by mistake when heading to pool area or walking around the ship which left me gagging (Yeah, DCL has it's smokers but no where near the amount of smokers on RCL). Given the difference I will most likely stick with DCL unless my friends talk me in to joining them on another cruise because as I mentioned I did have a great time with them.


----------



## ldo

agree with PP. If we are going to cruise where the ship is the main focus, it's DCL or we just don't cruise. But, if it is particular ports (like NE/Canada in summer, and there is no DCL), or DCL is cost prohibitive (as in double the price), we will go with RCCL.


----------



## bumbershoot

ludari said:


> I also seemed to always accidently run into the smoking areas by mistake when heading to pool area or walking around the ship which left me gagging (Yeah, DCL has it's smokers but no where near the amount of smokers on RCL).



Not my experience.  All my morning jogs are destroyed by running by the spot on Dream that's a smoking section and stinks even without people actively smoking.  DH forgets what side the smoking sections are on on any ship, and doesn't notice the ashtrays and gets all peevy about it.  But that's on Disney and Royal.  



ludari said:


> DCL provides the best service and friendliest staff.



Seriously not my experience.


It's good to know what's right for you, but remembering to put "in my experience" for things like that is important.  IMO.


----------



## disneybass

bumbershoot said:


> Not my experience.  All my morning jogs are destroyed by running by the spot on Dream that's a smoking section and stinks even without people actively smoking.  DH forgets what side the smoking sections are on on any ship, and doesn't notice the ashtrays and gets all peevy about it.  But that's on Disney and Royal.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously not my experience.
> 
> 
> It's good to know what's right for you, but remembering to put "in my experience" for things like that is important.  IMO.


*Made weight goal 1yr8m8days after starting...maintaining 75 lb loss w/Weight Watchers!*

I just noticed this. Congratulations!! That is wonderful


----------



## bumbershoot

disneybass said:


> I just noticed this. Congratulations!! That is wonderful



Very nice of you.  Alas, I should probably change that to 60 or so.  It was originally an 85 lb loss.

Somehow training for Half marathons makes me eat like crazy, and then WW's change at the end of 2015 caused me to quit WW.  Eating how they want me to eat now isn't how I lost the weight; I don't do low-fat and I do do dessert.  I lost that initial 85 eating real ice cream EVERY night, eating butter, etc; just watching the portions.  

When I tried to eat how I ate while losing but following Points I was eating only 1000 kcal per day (in maintenance!) and I was fainty and angry and couldn't work out very well.  So off the plan I went, and then somehow I'm not following myFitnessPal either.  Oops!

Getting back on track, though.    I refuse to buy new clothing!


----------



## gumbypee

something i get confused on is which ship is in which category?

I am going on Rhapsody (i know, smaller, and older) but I have no idea which category it is in


----------



## ldo

Vision class. You can find it on rccl.com under experience, ships.


----------



## DisMommyTX

We have sailed lots of different lines, including I think 5 times on RCCL. We always choose based on dates and itinerary/ports. Bigger and smaller ships each have their own perks, so we don't usually pay much attention to the 'class' of ship. I would recommend choosing the newer ships with any line. They tend to have the best crew and shows. In our experience, the shorter cruises on older ships tend to be the training ground for new staff and have far less impressive shows and entertainment overall. We also prefer sailing in connecting cabins, but availability varies greatly between ships, sometimes even within the same class. I love the VacationsToGo website for researching all sailings by date and/or destination. Their site has links to complete specs and deck plans for all ships (on every line) to help you get an idea of the layouts and cabin options to help narrow down your choices. In addition to ship size, they make it easy to see when the ship was built, last refurbished, total passengers, restaurant options, and most anything else you might find interesting. 

I also prefer to eliminate the middle man and only book with TA if they have extra perks. After you've booked your cruise, you'll probably find that RCCL requires less planning and pre-booking of activities overall than DCL.


----------



## bumbershoot

gumbypee said:


> I am going on Rhapsody (i know, smaller, and older) but I have no idea which category it is in



When I forget (and I do keep forgetting what class Adventure is, so I've done this several times), I google the ship.    "Adventure of seas" will pop up my answer.


----------



## eskimoinparadise

gumbypee said:


> something i get confused on is which ship is in which category?
> 
> I am going on Rhapsody (i know, smaller, and older) but I have no idea which category it is in


Rhapsody is a Vision Class ship

This link should help.

http://www.royalcaribbeanpresscenter.com/ships/


----------



## gumbypee

eskimoinparadise said:


> Rhapsody is a Vision Class ship
> 
> This link should help.
> 
> http://www.royalcaribbeanpresscenter.com/ships/



Ah great link, thanks!


----------



## olookasquirrel

ludari said:


> My TA who specializes in Disney Cruises had mentioned to me on several occasions I should try RCL.  After a few years of my TA telling me about RCL I decided to try especially since my friends where going to sail on RCL and I wanted to be on the same cruise.  I contacted my TA and he made all the arrangements for my cruise.  They also walked me through all the differences between DCL and RCL (since prior to my RCL I had sailed with DCL 8 times).  I had sailed on Anthem a few weeks after it had gone through that storm and sustained some damage.  My cruise was great and I had a wonderful time sailing with my friends on the Anthem but after my RCL cruise I've come to realize that I clearly prefer DCL.  Yeah, RCL was more cost efficient compared to DCL and has plenty of activities for everyone that DCL doesn't even offer (virtual surfing, virtual skydiving, bumper cars, roller skating, and the rock wall). I also enjoyed all the technology around the ship and in my stateroom (I enjoyed my virtual balcony stateroom). The paid dining options where also plentiful (and I tried them all) and a few dining experiences where outstanding (chef's table and Neverland). Although all these things might be great for some people they didn't really do it for me.  DCL provides the best service and friendliest staff. Disney shows are the best or maybe since growing up with Disney movies they are easier to understand because the shows on RCL seem to drag on forever and often left me thinking "what did I just watch?" I also seemed to always accidently run into the smoking areas by mistake when heading to pool area or walking around the ship which left me gagging (Yeah, DCL has it's smokers but no where near the amount of smokers on RCL). Given the difference I will most likely stick with DCL unless my friends talk me in to joining them on another cruise because as I mentioned I did have a great time with them.



We just got back from Anthem and seconding the smoking section on the pool deck. We would get turned around on which side of the ship we were on and boom! smoke! It was pretty lame, because it's literally the middle of a main walkway around the ship. Also seconding the staff on DCL being head and shoulders above RCL. I don't know what it is, but the passengers on RCL seemed worse too. Absence of pixie dust in the air? But they would cut in line, hang out at tables on their phones as people were circling the buffet area to eat, stand in the middle of elevators and not move... Most people were just fine, of course, but bad behavior leaves a bad taste, especially when the staff turns a blind eye... Can't help but think of the waiters on the Wonder last year - they literally took the tray out of my hands and found me a table on that first day. RCL waiters stared blankly at me as I tried to balance my breakfast stuff one day. 

However, I *loved* the weird shows. Of course, I'm a weirdo theater nerd, and I'm sure you can tell by my use of the word "weird" that I understand they wouldn't be to most people's tastes. We left The Gift, and I said to my husband, "That's the weirdest thing I've ever seen." "Even weirder than the Halloween musical at Six Flags that one time?" "Yep, because The Gift had a *budget*. Somebody saw that script and said 'YES! Throw money at it as fast as you can!'"

What can I say? I'm a sucker for 6+ people in matching outfits doing choreographed dances.


----------



## Karen2711

Just my two cents but if you are jumping ship from DCL to RCI I think you should go big and sail on an Oasis class ship (there a 3!).  I haven't sailed Disney but from what I understand, their service is amazing.  I think you will notice a drop in service but with Royal, but it is the ship that is the attraction and with the ages of your kids there is so much more for them to do on an Oasis class ship.

  Anthem would be another good option (I just sailed her in July).  It is a bit of a different set up than other Royal ships but is a truly modern and beautiful ship.  Another poster mentioned the passengers being a little pushy but that has something to do with her home port (please don't take offense NYers and NJers, I love you guys!).

I just recently found this board so I don't know the rules regarding mentioning other sites, but there is another website with very busy boards on all cruise lines with the initials C.C. that may be able to help with some more details answers.


----------



## eskimoinparadise

olookasquirrel said:


> We just got back from Anthem and seconding the smoking section on the pool deck. We would get turned around on which side of the ship we were on and boom! smoke! It was pretty lame, because it's literally the middle of a main walkway around the ship.




While true, it is no different than the smoking areas on the pool deck on Disney - which are also in the main (only) walkway around one side of the ship.


----------



## olookasquirrel

eskimoinparadise said:


> While true, it is no different than the smoking areas on the pool deck on Disney - which are also in the main (only) walkway around one side of the ship.



I had to check that and you're totally right! It's hilarious because I literally never noticed it - there must really be fewer smokers on DCL! The smoking section on Anthem never had less than 15 people in it, so it was truly a cloud of smoke there at all times.


----------



## cjnix29

this is why there are cruise lines for everyone.  We have been on DCL, but honestly, we didn't feel it was worth the extra cost. We didn't care for the shows, and while the service was good, we didn't feel it was better than on other lines.  We honestly have had more fun on our Carnival cruises!  But....each person has their own preferences....and there are enough cabins to fit them all!  we are taking our first RCI cruise for spring break.  We chose the Freedom of the Seas, because of the activities offered, and I really don't think I would like the mega ships.  Hope you are able to decide and have a great time!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Good thread! On the RCI ships is there just one main dining room ( not including the speciality places ) or is there several like DCL?


----------



## hlm2007

We have cruised all classes of RCL and I wouldn't rule out Oasis class based on your description of your needs.  The "inward focus" is definitely true but it's not like you don't see the ocean from restaurants, pools, mini golf, etc.  We had a balcony overlooking the Boardwalk on the Oasis and it has its pros and cons.  Pro being we could watch the water show every night from our balcony (which you have to make reservations to see on the ship).  This could be good with your son who gets overstimulated easily I think you said.  Con being obviously you're looking not at the ocean but straight across to other balconies.  There is never a loss of things to do on this class of ship.  The Freedom class would also be my recommendation as they are such a great size and also have plenty of activities.  Basically, I would book one of those two classes as your first time on RCL based on dates, cost, port options, etc. that you find you like.  Good luck


----------



## hlm2007

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Good thread! On the RCI ships is there just one main dining room ( not including the speciality places ) or is there several like DCL?



One main dining room that you go to every night and sit at the same table with the same servers  That is, unless you choose to book any specialty dining restaurants (at an extra cost)


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

hlm2007 said:


> One main dining room that you go to every night and sit at the same table with the same servers  That is, unless you choose to book any specialty dining restaurants (at an extra cost)



Thank you for your reply.


----------



## msjprincess

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Good thread! On the RCI ships is there just one main dining room ( not including the speciality places ) or is there several like DCL?


Technically there is one dining room. But each level has a different name. For example on Independence the MDR on deck 3 is Romeo & Juliet, deck 4 is Macbeth and deck 5 is King Lear. When we sailed on IOs last year Rome & Juliet and Macbeth were used for traditional dining. King Lear was used for My Time Dining.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

msjprincess said:


> Technically there is one dining room. But each level has a different name. For example on Independence the MDR on deck 3 is Romeo & Juliet, deck 4 is Macbeth and deck 5 is King Lear. When we sailed on IOs last year Rome & Juliet and Macbeth were used for traditional dining. King Lear was used for My Time Dining.



I see that sounds like the Pride of America type set up we sailed on once. I like the Shakespear theme! Thank you for the info


----------



## JJsmama

DISNEYFAN3260 said:


> I think since they'll be 16 and 18 (2 girls, 2 boys) if we decide to sail next summer, I'm just looking for a wide variety of new things to do and a change of scenery. They've all sailed DCL multiple times. While they enjoy it, they do tend to get bored after a few days since they've done most of the things they are interested by then!



i feel just like you - -considering RCCL after DCL and totally overwhelmed.  Also, my sons will be 18 and 16 on the cruise (along with Ds9)  they are not interested in sailing Disney again as they remember being quite bored, but the Allure/ Oasis seem HUGE and I get a bit stressed looking at the photos.  

What decisions did you make?  Maybe I can benefit from your wisdom.


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

JJsmama said:


> i feel just like you - -considering RCCL after DCL and totally overwhelmed.  Also, my sons will be 18 and 16 on the cruise (along with Ds9)  they are not interested in sailing Disney again as they remember being quite bored, but the Allure/ Oasis seem HUGE and I get a bit stressed looking at the photos.
> 
> What decisions did you make?  Maybe I can benefit from your wisdom.


I wish I had wisdom to share! 

For now, we are going back to WDW this summer rather than cruising. I did more research on RCCL and wasn't finding a date/price for two rooms that worked particularly well for us. It was definitely cheaper than DCL, but not enough to make me take the plunge yet, and still far too expensive. So we decided WDW was our safest bet for now. I'll keep looking at RCCL for down the road....maybe by the time they all graduate college I'll have it figured out! LOL.


----------



## JJsmama

DISNEYFAN3260 said:


> I wish I had wisdom to share!
> 
> For now, we are going back to WDW this summer rather than cruising. I did more research on RCCL and wasn't finding a date/price for two rooms that worked particularly well for us. It was definitely cheaper than DCL, but not enough to make me take the plunge yet, and still far too expensive. So we decided WDW was our safest bet for now. I'll keep looking at RCCL for down the road....maybe by the time they all graduate college I'll have it figured out! LOL.


Yes, mine would rather go to WDW too and we are doing that this summer. With son leaving for college this year, I wanted to do something special and different with all the boys together for their last spring break before he leaves..  Dh isn't going so the price isn't tooo bad for Rccl for 4 of us.  The DCL price was ridiculous  but tht giant RCCL ship makes me more nervous than excited.


----------



## moogiepet

Lots of good info here, I'm researching RCCL for Alaska 2018.


----------



## sam_gordon

hlm2007 said:


> One main dining room that you go to every night and sit at the same table with the same servers  That is, unless you choose to book any specialty dining restaurants (at an extra cost)


Or you can do "My Time Dining" (MTR).  You can reserve a different time each night, or simply just walk up (like you would a restaurant on land).  You may or may not get the same table/servers each night.  This is in the MDR, not specialty restaurants.


----------



## hanscarlet

considering dipping into the RCL experience myself, if there is anyone that can direct me to a link that explains the concierge experience on RCL would be appreciative


----------



## martikus

With the ages of your kids I think you are going to really enjoy RCL.  The rock wall, the flow rider, etc.  While DCL is a great product, I always wonder what the older teens really think of it.

I would recommend Freedom Class for your first RCL cruise.  It has the ice shows, the flow riders, 24 hour pizza, etc but still has a lot of outward facing views.  Oasis Class is amazing as well, but it is definiteley a class that people love or hate since it is very different so I would hate for your first RCL experience to be soured if Oasis class isn't for you.

We love the radiance class, but only if we aren't traveling with kids.  A bit too low key for them.  The Navigator class (or maybe it's called Voyager class) is fun too, but I prefer the Freedom Class just a little more.

The only real big difference is you like soda you have to buy a soda package on RCL.  But it is still way cheaper than Disney prices.

I have never noticed any more smoke on RCL than DCL.  Super easy to avoid.  You can do regular dining, my time dining (you pick the time you want to come each night or just stop by if you don't mind waiting a bit) or specialty dining where you pay or the buffet (Windjammer). 

I think all cruise lines have enough things in common that you can figure out what your doing after a day or two.

I love trying different lines - they all offer different things.  For us cruising is the ship and learning all it offers more than even the desntinations.

have fun!


----------



## LAMPSKIES

After sailing DCL twice a year from 99-07 we switched to RCCL in 07 and have sailed a minimum of 3 and up to 6 times a year since....sailed all classes from Majesty of seas to Oasis (a must do once but unless it's a smoking deal I have no interest) the Freedom and Radiance are my favorite. We are now Diamond and enjoy the benefits! Again, we LOVED DCL and will probably sail again but sail them once or RCCL 4 for same price. Lol


----------



## FairestOfThemAll37

hanscarlet said:


> considering dipping into the RCL experience myself, if there is anyone that can direct me to a link that explains the concierge experience on RCL would be appreciative



There's a lot of info about the new (not really so new now) tiered suite program, but it really only applies the Oasis class and up class of ships.

http://www.royalcaribbean.com/royalsuiteclass

If you're sailing on smaller ships, it varies slightly from ship to ship but is a pretty standard set of perks for all suites (Grand Suite and above). This typically includes:
Priority embarkation
Priority tendering
Concierge lounge with daily cocktail hour
Priority reservations for specialty and my time dining (and spa appointments)
MDR menu available for room service
Suite breakfast (for suite guests only in specialty restaurant)
Special sun deck and seating for shows


----------



## hanscarlet

FairestOfThemAll37 said:


> There's a lot of info about the new (not really so new now) tiered suite program, but it really only applies the Oasis class and up class of ships.
> 
> http://www.royalcaribbean.com/royalsuiteclass
> 
> If you're sailing on smaller ships, it varies slightly from ship to ship but is a pretty standard set of perks for all suites (Grand Suite and above). This typically includes:
> Priority embarkation
> Priority tendering
> Concierge lounge with daily cocktail hour
> Priority reservations for specialty and my time dining (and spa appointments)
> MDR menu available for room service
> Suite breakfast (for suite guests only in specialty restaurant)
> Special sun deck and seating for shows


Thank you!!


----------



## moogiepet

So, I was researching Alaska 2018 and one thing led to another and 3-4 days ago I booked an Alaskan for my 78 year old mother, myself (45 yrs) and my sister (39 yrs) for this coming June 2!  I have 8 weeks now to figure this stuff out!  We're going on Radiance, Northbound Alaska if anyone has any tips. 

what drinks are included in the cruise itself?  We got the soda package, from what I read, Radiance doesn't have freestyle machines, does anyone know what sodas they have available?  Our mom likes either lemonade or Dr Pepper (Mr Pibb). Is root beer available?

We were late booking, so had to do My Time Dining, we got those times booked, so we're good on that. 

Due to short notice, we only scheduled one excursion in Skagway. Is there much shopping in the other ports?  What about trolley tours of the cities that can be booked after arriving at port?

We're going to Ketchikan, Icy Strait Poinr, Juneau, & Seward. 

Tia for any answers you can give.


----------

